# Moving to USA HELP!!!



## deoduce (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey everyone,

Im looking to move to the US soon. I work in timber flooring and will be looking to be in the same field. I would have my own tools and will get myself some work whilst there. 

I currently live in Melbourne and there is a fair bit of work here and was hoping i could find a city that would have same amount of opportunities. Has anyone had any experience within the home renovation industry in the states ? Could you give me some advice on whether or not it is a good idea to go to the states and would i be able to find some work to keep me surviving for a few months.

Places with many apartments is not that good because the homes would be small which means no money, so i would be looking for customers who are replaing their carpet etc.

Also living expenses, what it would cost me a monthly basis..

Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The biggest issue for you is going to the visa. Unless you've won the diversity lottery or are marrying a US citizen, you are going to have to find the job first and then have your employer-to-be sponsor your visa application. (And that isn't easy.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

there are no US visa for trade people...
a degree is the minimum requirement mostly in STEM subjects at the moment ..

employers apply for visa .. you cannot 


Pick a visa 


There are basically NINE ways that you can get a visa to live and work in the US: 

(1) Marriage (or engagement in anticipation of marriage) to a US citizen. 

(2) You have skills that are in short supply in the US e.g. scientific or medical training. A degree is normally a must. Or you have superior specialist skills with at least 12 years experience. (H visas)applications next received on 1st April 2014

(3) You have an Employer who is willing to transfer you - but even the employer has to make a good case for you - so you have to be a manager unless you fall under category (2) above.(L visas)

(4) You may get a Green card in the diversity lottery (UK citizens, except N.Ireland, are not generally eligible unless you, your spouse or parents were born abroad or held a different citizenship.

(5)You own or buy business (does not get you permanent resident status i.e. no green card)You must be a national of a qualifying Treaty countries. The business must have a minimum value of around $150k (more the better) bearing in mind you will need somewhere to live and with any startup business you will need at least 2 years living money as back up. So a figure of $350k would be a nearer minimum (E-2 visas)

(6)You are an "investor" i.e. you have at least US $1m in assets to bring with you. half of that in a few areas. And your background will be investigated to the hilt. (EB-5 visas)

(7)You have a close relative (mother, father, brother, sister and no further) who is an US citizen who would sponsor you, approx time this take 2-12 years?

(8.The R1 visa is available to foreign members of religious denominations, having bona fide non-profit religious organizations in the U.S., for entering the U.S. to carry on the activities of a minister or religious worker as a profession, occupation or vocation

(9)THE UNUSUAL You are in a position to claim refugee status/political asylum. or You get a member of Congress to sponsor a private bill with legislation that applies just to you. 
The S visa issued to persons who assist US law enforcement to investigate and prosecute crimes and terrorist activities such as money laundering and organized crime


Recruitment agent will not take you seriously if you are not already in the US. Writing for jobs is really a waste of time; likewise US employers have no idea what foreign qualification are or mean (except Degrees) it may pay you to get your qualification translated into a US equivalent, there are Companies that do this (World Education Services - International Credential Evaluation Expertise) .. 
But if you are getting a visa under (2) above then you need a job offer before you can get the visa. Your Employer will be your sponsor this will cost them upward of $5k. So you can see you have to be offering something really special to get considered They may also have to prove to the Dept of labor that there is no American who can do the job if the position is to be permanent ©
DO NOT USE VISA CONSULTANTS


----------



## deoduce (Jun 23, 2014)

*Really???*

Really??? Even though im an Australian citizen ?? Im sure it is a little easier than that, no ?






Davis1 said:


> there are no US visa for trade people...
> a degree is the minimum requirement mostly in STEM subjects at the moment ..
> 
> employers apply for visa .. you cannot
> ...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

deoduce said:


> Really??? Even though im an Australian citizen ?? Im sure it is a little easier than that, no ?


What does being Australian have to do with it? If you were interested in one of those Working Holiday Visas (limited period of time and limited to those under age 30 or so), then sure. But that's about it.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## deoduce (Jun 23, 2014)

I thought it would have made a difference as it is also easier for US citizens to come here. 

Would you have any information regarding the industry i am in and best city to travel to ?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

the US already has 5 million waiting as relatives to get into the US 
there is no shortage of labor ...and US univercities pump out qualified people ever month
who don't cost $10k to employ 

no matter where you are from there are only so many visas per year


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Bev, Davis1, the original poster is correct, and let's give him (or her) some respect here. There is indeed a special U.S. visa reserved solely for Australian citizens with a dedicated allotment: the E-3.

It's a separate question whether the original poster can qualify for an E-3.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

deoduce said:


> I thought it would have made a difference as it is also easier for US citizens to come here.


Easier than what?

The reality is that if you go to any forum on this website you will see the same thing.

'Hey, I'd like to go to XXX country to live, work, admire the girls and drink beer'.

'Fine, we look forward to seeing you. What visa do you have?'

'Huh? Visa?'

It's easy to go visit most any country in the world as a tourist. In general it can be extraordinarily difficult to pack up and live there. That is true for Americans wanting to move to Australia, unless they have a speciality occupation.

A week ago I flew from the US to Australia. In another thread I described the plight of a family of four Australians, mum, dad and the kids, who didn't have the right visa, or hadn't done an their ESTAs, and just got held overnight and deported. They were on my flight.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> Bev, Davis1, the original poster is correct, and let's give him (or her) some respect here. There is indeed a special U.S. visa reserved solely for Australian citizens with a dedicated allotment: the E-3.
> 
> It's a separate question whether the original poster can qualify for an E-3.


It's with respect that I submit that the poster is not eligible for an E-3 visa, based on his first post.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Bellthorpe said:


> It's with respect that I submit that the poster is not eligible for an E-3 visa, based on his first post.


I concur ...

The E-3 classification applies only to nationals of Australia. You must be coming to the United States solely to perform services in a specialty occupation. The specialty occupation requires theoretical and practical application of a body of knowledge in professional fields and at least the attainment of a bachelor's degree, or its equivalent, as a minimum for entry into the occupation in the United States.

Eligibility Criteria

To qualify for an E-3 visa, you must demonstrate that you:
•Are a national of Australia
•Have a legitimate offer of employment in the United States
•Possess the necessary academic or other qualifying credentials
•Will fill a position that qualifies as a specialty occupation


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

deoduce said:


> I thought it would have made a difference as it is also easier for US citizens to come here.
> 
> Would you have any information regarding the industry i am in and best city to travel to ?


Going by the information you posted you do not qualify for the "Aussie visa option". Qualifying for the E3 Visa | Embassy of the United States Canberra, Australia

Your line of work is largely in the hands of large chains or contractors working through those chains. Something along the line of buying material at the store and the installation as well. As a on-man-band you would have to be very specialized to have a larger builder consider hiring you. It is simple - competition. In my area the current trend is hand-hewn solid wood floors or parquet mosaics. Good contractors live by reputation only. 7 day work weeks are nothing unusual.


----------

